

Show HN: Guava's missing pieces for Java 8 - etwigg
https://github.com/diffplug/durian

======
etwigg
I think the most useful / interesting part is the generic exceptions and one-
liner error handling stuff:
[https://github.com/diffplug/durian/blob/develop/test/com/dif...](https://github.com/diffplug/durian/blob/develop/test/com/diffplug/common/base/ErrorsExample.java?ts=4)

